# Pictures from cities: Peshawar



## U-571

pics from beautiful Peshawar, capital city of the beautiful frontier province of pakistan N.W.F.P, the land of pukhtoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

U-571 said:


> pics from beautiful Peshawar, capital city of the beautiful frontier province of pakistan N.W.F.P, the land of pukhtoons.



And where are these pic's ? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

U-571 said:


> pics from beautiful Peshawar, capital city of the beautiful frontier province of pakistan N.W.F.P, the land of pukhtoons.



 I think I am drunk or pictures are not there.  ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Omar1984

One of the famous landmarks of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Righteous_Fire

nice thread about my home 

aah, the good old Peshawar!! 

did you know that:

1) it is more than 2000 years old
2) that kaniksha stupa, on its outskirts back some 2000 years ago was the tallest building in the world at that time at 700 feet !! 

===============================

Well, keep the pictures coming people!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Omar1984

Peshawar in the 1920s Visit of HRH Prince of Wales.













Islamia College, Peshawar





Peshawar Museum







Inside the Peshawar Museum (there's many ancient Buddhist artifacts dating back from thousands of years ago displayed in this museum).







Inside Peshawar Museum







Inside Peshawar Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Omar1984

Mahabat Khan Masjid, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Omar Bro! you've made my day 

Thanx for the beautiful uploads !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Provincial Assembly Building, Peshawar







Hotel in Peshawar







Peshawar High Court




Agriculture University of Peshawar







Habib Bank Peshawar



View attachment 7f2ede94bb2fa3888a605e86d9dc8cd3.jpg

Islamia College, Peshawar








St John's Cathedral, Peshawar








Khyber Steam Safari in Peshawar Station

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Here are my contributions:

Qissa Khwani Bazaar (the story tellers' bazaar) 






Masjid in Hayat Abad

View attachment 21a4c837c0e95295a18cc5605cf42cdd.jpg







Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar (estb. 19th century)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful pic's thx guys GOD bless Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

The Bab e Khyber (Gateway to Khyber[hebrew origin])

View attachment 4fad3532bad11552a306a01d629eba20.jpg


University of Peshawar (est. 1955)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

righteous_fire said:


> nice thread about my home
> 
> aah, the good old Peshawar!!
> 
> did you know that:
> 
> 1) it is more than 2000 years old
> 2) that kaniksha stupa, on its outskirts back some 2000 years ago was the tallest building in the world at that time at 700 feet !!
> 
> ===============================
> 
> Well, keep the pictures coming people!



The Kanishka stupa was a monumental stupa established by the Kushan king Kanishka during the 2nd century CE in today's Shah-ji-Dheri on the outskirts of Peshawar, Pakistan.

Archaeologists have examined the remains of the structure and determined that it had a diameter of 286 feet. Ancient Chinese manuscripts tell of Buddhist pilgrims reporting that the stupa had a height of 591&#8211;689 feet (The measurements they stated were in Chinese units, which were 600&#8211;700. This height was equal to about 180&#8211;210 meters or 591&#8211;689 feet.

Sung Yun describes the stupa in the following terms:

"The king proceeded to widen the foundation of the Great Tower 300 paces and more. To crown all, he placed a roof-pole upright and even. Throughout the building he used ornamental wood, he constructed stairs to lead to the top....there was an iron-pillar, 3-feet high with thirteen gilded circlets. Altogether the height from the ground was 700 feet.&#8221; 

The stupa was discovered and excavated in 1908&#8211;1909 by a British arch&#230;logical mission, and led to the discovery in its base of the Kanishka casket, a six-sided rock crystal reliquary containing three small fragments of bone,[1] relics of the Buddha (which were transferred to Mandalay, Burma for safekeeping, where they still remain), and a dedication in Kharoshthi involving Kanishka.[2]

According to Buddhist the building of the stupa was foretold by the Buddha:

"The Buddha, pointing to a small boy making a mud tope&#8230;.[said] that on that spot Kanishka would erect a tope by his name." Vinaya sutra [3] 
The same story is repeated in a Khotanese scroll found at Dunhuang, which first described how Kanishka would arrive 400 years after the death of the Buddha. The account also describes how Kanishka came to raise his stupa:

"A desire thus arose in [Kanishka to build a vast stupa]&#8230;.at that time the four world-regents learnt the mind of the king. So for his sake they took the form of young boys&#8230;.[and] began a stupa of mud....the boys said to [Kanishka] &#8216;We are making the Kanishka-stupa.&#8217;&#8230;.At that time the boys changed their form....[and] said to him, &#8216;Great king, by you according to the Buddha&#8217;s prophecy is a Sangharama to be built wholly (?) with a large stupa and hither relics must be invited which the meritorious good beings...will bring."





Remnants of the Kanishka Stupa in Shah-Ji-Ki-Dheri.







The famous inscribed Kanishka Casket found at the site of the Kanishka Stupa and containing relics of the Buddha.




Buddha relics from Kanishka's stupa in Peshawar, Pakistan, now in Mandalay, Burma. Teresa Merrigan, 2005
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanishka_stupa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Righteous_Fire

^@ Omar! Nice History bro! thanx, really amazing 

Artist impression of Khyber Pass in British Times:






Khyber Pass today:



Khyber Medical College (KMC):



Khyber Medical College and Teaching Hospital Golden Jubilee commemoration stamp:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Omar1984

City Monument



More pictures of Islamia College:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Righteous_Fire

The Sethi mansion in Old Peshawar city: (Sethis were a major business family of old Peshawar):

outside:





inside:





Facades of old buildings in Old Peshawar:



An Ancient Gate of Peshawar(it was a walled city with many gates):

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Ancient Gates of Peshawar: In old Peshawar at night all the gates used to close down and no body was allowed to enter.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Here is some info on Old Peshawar and some of its "15" gates:

Old Peshawar Map:





Taxila Gate 1879:





Kabuli Gate 1891:





Kabuli Gate 1903:





Kabuli Gate and Qissa Khwani Bazaar (a caravan line):





Qissa Khwani Bazaar 1903:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Edwars Mission Chapel in Dabgari Gardens:






Mission Chapel Organ 1900s:






PS: about Dabgari Garden, yo mashoora muhawra da! Da dabgarey ijraa gaan masha hoor dee!  I dunno whether its true or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Khyber Steam Safari

































(I think you can tell this is my favorite picture  )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Righteous_Fire

This one is for the webby! 

Arbab Niaz Stadium:






A 19th century Palace(downtown Saddar Peshawar):





Some Old Heritage Buildings:
1)





2)





3) Notice the fine art work on just one of these ancient buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Deans Shopping Mall




A suburb in Peshawar:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Motor Way
Peshawar - Islamabad








































Peshawar Regional Tax Office

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Rehman Baba(a sufi poet and saint) Shrine and library dedicated to his literary works:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Another Saint (Nau Gazi Baba) meaning he was very tall:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Malik Mohammad Saad Shaheed Flyover

































Yadgar chowk Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Gora Qabristan Peshawar (The Old British Cemetery):

Front Gate:





Inner view:





The Isadore Headstone (Isador Lowenthal was an oriental scholar and an Evangelist missionary):


This is interesting, The british took Peshawar for some of its likeness to the English Country side and would arrange Fox hunting Events, Read what this Headstone says:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Righteous_Fire

This is for all of our Indian(Hindu) friends here! Peshawar has a very rich Hindu and Sikh Folk treasures, there are many Hindus and Sikhs still living here! They and the local Afghans(Pushtuns) live like brothers and the Hindu temples and Sikh Gurdwaras are provided with an yearly finance amount.

Part of An Old Hindu Temple: (maybe you indian dudes could tell us about its usage??)





Hindu wood carving from Kashmir Smast in Peshawar:


Ceiling of Hindu temples kalibari:


----------



## TOPGUN

righteous_fire said:


> The Sethi mansion in Old Peshawar city: (Sethis were a major business family of old Peshawar):
> 
> outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facades of old buildings in Old Peshawar:
> 
> 
> 
> An Ancient Gate of Peshawar(it was a walled city with many gates):




Nice pic's bro keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Omar1984 nice job as always too bro keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Righteous_Fire

steel lions of railway hospital and adjoining Railway police station, in Peshawar:







Hand forged gates of Heritage Railway hospital , Peshawar:






Lady Griffith's school gate, Dabgari, Peshawar:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Righteous_Fire

I really like this building, though its small and now neglected, but whenever I go see it upclose, it looks marvelous, sadly I dont know what it is? the only info on it is that it was a Piano Shop back in the Imerial times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Peshawar's first Power house, now in ruins:





This beautiful building is no more  It is the famous Lansdowne theatre of Peshawar that was demolished illegally, also known as Falak Sair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Some more pix of the Lansdowne Theatre:






Carved Floral capitals of the columns on its balconies:






During its demolition: it was demolished illegally by gangsters belonging to a famous rich politicians group  





The Stay Order was given by the court at this stage but it was too late by then:





The fools in their lust for money destroyed part of their own history, whereas in the west people save their past:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Righteous_Fire

The Islamia College Club Building in Khyber Bazaar Peshawar City:
(*this building was fundamental in the Pakistan Movement since all the Islamia College students were Muslim Leaguers who organized meetings and Majalis in the Pakistan Freedom Movement. You can call it the unofficial HQ of the Pakistan Movement in NWFP. Many great leaders visited the place from time to time. Sadly, it is now in shambles because the local shop keepers have illegally taken over the shops in its ground storey and dont even pay their rentals to Islamia College nor vacate the premises. Muft Ki Roti taken illegally, destroying our heritage in the process!!*)





The Same:





Lady Griffith's Girls' School:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Mughal Emperor Babar, who recorded its importance in his autobiography, visited the place.

Jehan Ara Begum, the daughter of Mughal Emperor Shah Jehan, converted Gor Khuttree into a caravanserai and named it Sarai Jahanabad. She also constructed a Jama Masjid, a sauna bath and two wells inside Sarai Jahanabad for the convenience of travellers.

Karawan Seraey (Caravan Stay inn) Gor Gathri Peshawar:
(this building is very old, there are contradicting views on its origins but it seems that it is as old as the silk road and the Qissa Khwani Bazzar)






Some Pix of Gor Gathrhi(modern times) and Gor Khuttree (old term - Hindu times):

[Gor Khuttree is the place where Sir Alexander Cunningham discovered the Kanishka Vihara (the Great Stupa of King Kanishka), and according to the Marhoom Dr. Dani it is the place where the famous tower of the Buddha bowl once stood. ]

1) The site of the ancient Temple:
(The celebrated Chinese pilgrim, Hiuen Tsang, who visited Gandhara in the early 7th Century AD, had paid glowing tribute to the city and the Great Stupa of Kanishka in his memoirs.)






2) S.M. Jaffar identified it with the place of Hindu pilgrimage where they performed the Sardukahr ritual (shaving off heads):





3) The Sikhs converted the site into the residence and official headquarters of their leader who was governor of Peshawar from 1838-1845. They constructed a temple for Shiva there.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

The Pakistan State bank 100 Rupees note with Islamia College Peshawar (the center for the Pakistan freedom movement in the 1940s) on its back:






*There were plans to remove this historical building from the 100 Rs. note but the old Muslim Leaguers and students of Islamia College ran a campaign to inform the people about its historical importance to Pakistan.*

The 10 Rs. Note with the Bab-e-Khyber:


All conquers and victors of India passed through this gate. *The historians have conflicting views about the name "khyber"* but the local Afghans' (Pushtuns) oral tradition from generation to generation states that it is Hebrew in origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

*The Famous transport of Peshawar with their nicknames* 

This is the famous Mazda (large), its slow, dont take this one if you plan to go site seeing in Peshawar hahaha (but safer than the others)






The Smaller Bus (Mazda), very quick and most common:



The Big Bad Bedford (called Mungar or the big Beetle):
[dont be fooled by its large size, its the fastest thing in Peshawar other than if we had Rocket propelled transportation ha ha ha





The Daewoo Bus:
[for transportation between Peshawar and other cities, very comfy, plus many dudes just buy the ticket to see the Hot hostesses haha 





A Raksha:
These are people killers!! No, I'm just kidding:


The Royal Horse Transport:





The Donkey Cart:
called Gulshan Rerha:





last bu not least(Tanga):
sadly will post some next time. It is common in the suburbs near the rural areas and *if you have any displaced bones or joints it can replace them for you, you just need to sit in it and find out*


----------



## The Patriot

Omar1984 said:


> The Kanishka stupa was a monumental stupa established by the Kushan king Kanishka during the 2nd century CE in today's Shah-ji-Dheri on the outskirts of Peshawar, Pakistan.
> 
> Archaeologists have examined the remains of the structure and determined that it had a diameter of 286 feet. Ancient Chinese manuscripts tell of Buddhist pilgrims reporting that the stupa had a height of 591689 feet (The measurements they stated were in Chinese units, which were 600700. This height was equal to about 180210 meters or 591689 feet.
> 
> Sung Yun describes the stupa in the following terms:
> 
> "The king proceeded to widen the foundation of the Great Tower 300 paces and more. To crown all, he placed a roof-pole upright and even. Throughout the building he used ornamental wood, he constructed stairs to lead to the top....there was an iron-pillar, 3-feet high with thirteen gilded circlets. Altogether the height from the ground was 700 feet.
> 
> The stupa was discovered and excavated in 19081909 by a British archælogical mission, and led to the discovery in its base of the Kanishka casket, a six-sided rock crystal reliquary containing three small fragments of bone,[1] relics of the Buddha (which were transferred to Mandalay, Burma for safekeeping, where they still remain), and a dedication in Kharoshthi involving Kanishka.[2]
> 
> According to Buddhist the building of the stupa was foretold by the Buddha:
> 
> "The Buddha, pointing to a small boy making a mud tope.[said] that on that spot Kanishka would erect a tope by his name." Vinaya sutra [3]
> The same story is repeated in a Khotanese scroll found at Dunhuang, which first described how Kanishka would arrive 400 years after the death of the Buddha. The account also describes how Kanishka came to raise his stupa:
> 
> "A desire thus arose in [Kanishka to build a vast stupa].at that time the four world-regents learnt the mind of the king. So for his sake they took the form of young boys.[and] began a stupa of mud....the boys said to [Kanishka] We are making the Kanishka-stupa..At that time the boys changed their form....[and] said to him, Great king, by you according to the Buddhas prophecy is a Sangharama to be built wholly (?) with a large stupa and hither relics must be invited which the meritorious good beings...will bring."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remnants of the Kanishka Stupa in Shah-Ji-Ki-Dheri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famous inscribed Kanishka Casket found at the site of the Kanishka Stupa and containing relics of the Buddha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddha relics from Kanishka's stupa in Peshawar, Pakistan, now in Mandalay, Burma. Teresa Merrigan, 2005
> Kanishka stupa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Pakistan should request Burma for the return of these relics to Peshawar as they belong here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Peshawarites:



The old babays (old men) are the best here, they are really really kind. This one below is not a beggar, he's just expressing his point












A Guru Jee Busy selling his stuff:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Cunningham Clock Tower, Peshawar
Built in 1900 by the British, the name of the Cunningham Clock Tower refers to a British officer Sir George Cunnigham, who was governor of Peshawar during that time. The tower is commonly known as "Ghanta ghar" by the locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarnee

righteous_fire said:


> nice thread about my home
> 
> 
> 1) it is more than 2000 years old
> 2) that kaniksha stupa, on its outskirts back some 2000 years ago was the tallest building in the world at that time at 700 feet !!



Right i saw a featured program on Kanishka dynasty.. a Chinese monk who visitied india mentioned about the Stupa in his travelouge.. That was destroyed later during the invasion from the Khyber. Gazni and Ghauri time.. Dont know why Afghani's keep destroying things..they have now destroyed their own country and invited Americans to rebuild ..bud heads!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarnee

You can see from the faces of the people of Peshawar ..they look different from rest of Pakistani's .. Genes from the old Aryan race. Kanishka was an Aryan ruler.

Btw.. Germans also called them bloodline from Aryans during Hitler era..


----------



## Omar1984

jarnee said:


> You can see from the faces of the people of Peshawar ..they look different from rest of Pakistani's .. Genes from the old Aryan race. Kanishka was an Aryan ruler.
> 
> Btw.. Germans also called them bloodline from Aryans during Hitler era..



They dont look very different from the rest of Pakistanis. You'll find all kinds of skin color, features in Peshawar and you'll find all kinds of skin colors and features in other parts of Pakistan as well.

These Pakistanis were not from Peshawar:


Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan


Allama Sir Muhammad Iqbal, known as Iqbal-e-Lahori in Iran and Afghanistan.

And dont forget your favorite Pakistani:

Zaid Hamid

However, generally speaking in Pakistan people from the north (both North-West and North-East) are more fairer, have lighter eyes, lighter hair, etc.. but we also see that in Hunza Valley (near the Pakistan-China border) that people from that area look very similar to the people of NWFP but have different cultures, languages, etc..

Why do you think North Indians look different from South Indians its because of geography but yes there's been many invasions in Pakistan throughout history...Aryans, Huns, Greeks, Arabs, Persians, etc so you'll see a lot of variety in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Righteous_Fire

jarnee said:


> Dont know why Afghani's keep destroying things..



BRO! do you know I am an Afghan(Pushtun)  



jarnee said:


> You can see from the faces of the people of Peshawar ..they look different from rest of Pakistani's



Afghans are not Aryans, we believe we are semitic, fro three reasons:

1) Hadith of the Holy Prophet PBUH (superior than any other soruce as credibility goes)
2) Our Old Oral Traditions from generation to generation and our folk tales
3) Islamic Scholars.

The features that you've described are of the Afghan Pushtuns, for example blue and green eyes, blond and redheads, these are common features even in my own family but are not present in non Pushtun Afghans   

But that doesnt mean they arent present in other Pakistanis, Pakistani vary tremendously as Omar said

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

well, we all know, peshawar is a very historic city, with lots n lots of culture and civilization, but one thing, is there no recent development or major construction in peshawar aside motorway. just like lahore or karachi. thats disheartening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Welcome back U-571 

we took the liberty of posting some Peshawar pix for you 

Please see all of them 



U-571 said:


> well, we all know, peshawar is a very historic city, with lots n lots of culture and civilization, but one thing, is there no recent development or major construction in peshawar aside motorway. just like lahore or karachi. thats disheartening.



Well, its not completely true but not wrong either. Sadly, new constructions and monuments are rare to say the least. On a civilian level many new sites have been built, I will post the pix, soon, God willing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Even in Lahore several projects have been put on hold.I think Lahore and Peshawar both are cultural cities (due to long cultural history..)..Both are cities of some of the greatest proud Pakistanis.The most natural beautiful city i guess is Quetta and Northern Areas damn i love Gilgit Chitral and Swat.I visited for almost 3 years regularly but my parents barred me in 2007 from visiting even Muree .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Patriot said:


> Even in Lahore several projects have been put on hold.I think Lahore and Peshawar both are cultural cities (due to long cultural history..)..Both are cities of some of the greatest proud Pakistanis.



Yup!  including me, Omar and Patriot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s90

St John&#8217;s Cathedral,Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Askari Bank Peshawar

ISL-Peshawar Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Once i was going to Islamabad with my uncle via motorway and he forgot to turn right into Islamabad at one point *i think the right road splits motorway into islo and the left splits it into Pehswar and we ended up at Peshawar Entrance Toll Post!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Patriot your 1st pic is actually of Islamia College Peshawar! 

And St. John's Cathedral has already been posted "S90"

But still, I appreciate both of you Bros!


----------



## Patriot

NWFP Assembly Picture during Construction..Could not get new in large size.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Peshawar Museum







Sunehri Masjid




Excavations of Kanishka's Monastery in central Peshawar







Government Higher Secondary School




Facades in Peshawar's Walled City




One of several gates leading into Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

righteous_fire said:


> Welcome back U-571
> 
> we took the liberty of posting some Peshawar pix for you
> 
> Please see all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its not completely true but not wrong either. Sadly, new constructions and monuments are rare to say the least. On a civilian level many new sites have been built, I will post the pix, soon, God willing



ahaha, nice sarcasm, i thank and appreciate every buddy, especially Omar bhai and righteous fire for your contribution buds. actually i wanted webby to open this thread, because i am slowly reaching the 700 mark, which i dont want. it'll make me look like i am really a senior member lol, and will equal me to jana, bull, growler ice cold. its not cool, we have karachi, lahore islamabad thread, but not beautiful cities like peshawar and quetta. i hope and wish all parts of our country flourish, and i want the pakistani govt should provide especial funds and they should have mayor like mustafa kemal who can manage development their with all his dedication. salam.

anyway i enjoy you people post such nice pictures and express your love for your country, its not so interesting to me when i post, not kool anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

A rainy blue morning in Peshawar








Precious Gems








Night scene of a road in Peshawar


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures by AbidK from tripadvisor.com


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures by AbidK from tripadvisor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad-Peshawar Motorway:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Warsak Road, Peshawar








Peshawar University Clock Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jwh

Beautiful city!!! It will be meaningful to organize a tourist agent to bring people to there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ron S

Omar1984 said:


> Warsak Road, Peshawar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peshawar University Clock Tower



Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

Beautiful pictures of Peshawar.


----------



## Omar1984

Islamia College, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Bala Hisar Fort, one of the most historic places of Peshawar.


----------



## Spring Onion

Awwww thank you for posting 


Masjid Mahabat Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

Nice pics from my city. looks like half of the active pakistani members are from peshawar 

But the pics are missing Chappli Kabab. Peshawari Kahwa. Masjid Kasim ali khan.


----------



## Spring Onion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

oh yaar i love pishawar and would love to visit Pishawar one day

but suna hai ke Pathan baray Khochlay hotay hain  is liye thora darr lagta hai


----------



## Spring Onion

Some historical places to visit 


* Khan Klub (club)*
*Traditional atmosphere, it is 200 years old restored Sikh Haveli (merchant&#8217;s house). It is has 7 rooms traditionally decorated with Lapis Stone

Walk to the old City towards the Hindu Temple, explore the temple and walk through the ladies clothe market*.


*See Sethi houses, This street was at the heart of the traditional business community and gained its name from the powerful Sethi family which at one time conducted highly profitable trade with Russia, China, India and Central Asia.
Walk to the Gor Khattri Mughal gateway
(See Buddha&#8217;s Bowl tower)*


*Cunningham Clock Tower*
It was built in 1900 by Balmukund to celebrate Queen Victoria&#8217;s Diamond Jubilee, and in honour of Sir George Cunningham who became the governor of N.W.F.P

Walk through the Vegetable Street
Walk through the Spices Market and Dry Fruits
*Chowk Yadgar:*
It is in the heart of the old city. Originally a memorial to Col EC Hastings, now it is the memorial to those who died in the Indo Pakistani war of 1965

See Sehrai caravan and the view of Mosque Mahabat Khan
Walk through the gold street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Jana said:


> Awwww thank you for posting
> 
> 
> Masjid Mahabat Khan



Its a beautiful Masjid. I wish to visit this Masjid soon inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

yes Omar its really beautiful Mosque with nice artwork inside though from outside due to polution its getting back


----------



## Spring Onion

View of centuries old Peshawar city , the Peshawar Fur Market 

The Fur used to be exported to the west

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

And you sure wont miss this lolz

Cinema


----------



## Spring Onion

Best use of auto rickshaws for creating awareness about TB disease and human rights 

You will see such awareness slogans at back of the rickshaws in Peshawar


----------



## mjnaushad

Jana said:


> And you sure wont miss this lolz
> 
> Cinema


Khatarnak Hasina. LOL.

few months back there was a movie on the same cinema. (its firdaus cinema, right?). Its name was "i love you more than your idea" LoL. i guess they wanted write i love you more than you imagine or something like that.


----------



## Spring Onion

*Christian Peshawari Women *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

And if you want some Peshawari naan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammy007

we are proud of peshawar one of world's most historic cities, at one time it was the biggest city in the world.

and thanks omer bhai and jana for your contribution, this thread and the quetta thread needs some attention


----------



## Spring Onion

*Something on Cinemas' history in Peshawar *






*Novelty Cinema, Cinema Road, 1986-8
And to think- in the early 70's they were still racing tongas and raidas from here to Saddar!*


*Article caught in the Frontier Post 4/27/2009...*
*
The downfall of cinema culture in Peshawar *

F.P. Report 

PESHAWAR: 
Cinemas in any society play a vital and important part in providing entertainment at less cost and that is easy to reach.

But in Peshawar, the curtains has fallen to the cinema culture due to a number of reasons. These include changing of cinema houses into departmental stores, plaza's and other buildings, increasing militancy and law and order situation in the provincial metropolis, popularity of cable in almost every house, easy access of movies through CDs, reveals a survey done by The Frontier Post. 

The number of cinegoers have dropped almost 50 percent and similarly the quality of the films produced by Pakistan in any of its language have been on constant decline from the past two decades. There was a time when the city had almost 14 cinema houses but now it has only 10 in number. The owners of the four other cinema houses have razed the buildings to construct commercial plazas. The few of cinema theatres which are showing films are deprived of visitors due to a number of reasons which mainly include security concerns, lack of support from the government, poor quality of Pakistani films, poor quality of cinema houses and unfavourable environment, have prevented people to come out to enjoy movies on the 70 mm screen.

Palwasha Cinema, Novelty Cinema, Metro Cinema and Falak Sair Cinema, all are now part of history. 

The remaining cinemas housesare Sabrina Cinema, Arshad Cinema (Khyber Bazaar), Tasweer Mehal and Picture House (Cinema Road), Naz Cinema (Hospital Road), Firdaus Cinema (GT Road), Capital Cinema (Saddar), Shama Cinema (Pajjagi Road) and PAF Cinema (Cantonment Area). The facilities provided in these cinema houses are not even near to the standards. The buildings are ramshackle and need proper renovation work, the seating arrangement is poor and the movies shown in them are even worse.


Even the PAF Cinema which is said to be the first ever cinema in Peshawar, now shows Pashto films only. Due to which no families go to this cinema which was famous as the families of the Pakistan Air Force officers once used to visit it. People opt to stay at homes and watch an English or Indian movie in their homes on DVD players instead of watching a Pakistani film in cinema. Haji Muhammad, a shopkeeper in Saddar told this scribe that he use to visit cinema houses in different parts of the city in order to entertain himself from some quality movies. &#8216;&#8216;Now it has been more than two decades that I have visited the cinema houses,'' he said. 


Abbas Manzoor, an employee of a UN agency said that he used to visit PAF cinema along with his father as it had a very healthy environment and families could easily be accommodated in the gallery of the cinema. &#8216;&#8216;Who could now go to the cinema houses with the pashto films being aired there,'' he said. Khan Muhammad, a resident of Gul Bahar area said that he has seen the old Pashto films on CDs and DVDs and there is no comparison between the old and the new movies. &#8216;&#8216;The old movies were far better than what are made today. There was original Pashto culture been shown in those movies and what is being shown today is not our culture as they are too much vulgar and full of violence,'' Khan said. 

*The cinemas in Peshawar are a part of our history. The PAF Cinema was built after World War I while the Falak Sair Cinema (demolished in 2007) was built in 1934. Though, the downfall of the cinema culture in Peshawar is not a one man responsibility, but there has been no attention given by the government in this regard.*

Government has to take every one related to this field on board so that steps can be taken to cure the illness of this field. Once Pashto films were famous for their love stories and songs have now been associated with vulgarness and action. Iqbal, a senior citizen of Peshawar who has seen the changing that have occured in Peshawar over the years with his own eyes while talking to this scribe said that there was a time when even women used to visit the cinema houses. &#8216;&#8216;Most of the cinemas in Pakistan were constructed pre-partition. We used to visit the cinema houses and the quality of the films was much better than what has been produced today,'' he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

oh i heard Peshawari Kulchay are very famous......... u know there so many pathans in my area and many of them owns "What we used to call that place in urdu? where they make Roti, Naan and Kulchay?"

Their Kulchay and Aalo Walay naan are very tasty


----------



## Spring Onion

mech-e said:


> we are proud of peshawar one of world's most historic cities, at one time it was the biggest city in the world.
> 
> and thanks omer bhai and jana for your contribution, this thread and the quetta thread needs some attention



I dont know if it was biggest or not but indeed Peshawar is one of the living cities as per historians.


It is almost over 2000 years old city with relics of Hinduism and Budhism.


Indeed brother dont worry am going to post in Quetta thread too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

*Cafe De'Viento in Peshawar*, Pakistan - April 2008

View attachment fdda1281cc3bfd7f53e3507ce89ebf6d.jpg


Located on the Ring Road just outside of Hayatabad, this eatery has good food many different parts of the world. It is an interesting structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

Jana said:


> *Cafe De'Viento in Peshawar*, Pakistan - April 2008
> 
> View attachment fdda1281cc3bfd7f53e3507ce89ebf6d.jpg
> 
> 
> Located on the Ring Road just outside of Hayatabad, this eatery has good food many different parts of the world. It is an interesting structure.


how come i missed this one???


----------



## Spring Onion

mjnaushad said:


> how come i missed this one???



It was opened in 2007.

Did you try that new Italian resturent in Saddar


----------



## mjnaushad

Jana said:


> It was opened in 2007.
> 
> Did you try that new Italian resturent in Saddar


I missed this one near my home. Aur aap saddar ki baat kar rahi hain. Lot of resturants opened. List mein hain. By the way i was talking about the building.


----------



## Wounded Healer

mjnaushad said:


> how come i missed this one???



its on the ring road.

God, i miss peshawar sooo much.

@ Jana
Is it true that the Dean's plaza is the largest in Pakistan? 

regards,


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded Healer said:


> its on the ring road.
> 
> God, i miss peshawar sooo much.
> 
> @ Jana
> Is it true that the Dean's plaza is the largest in Pakistan?
> 
> regards,



*It is claims to be largest of the asia or south asia ( i cant confirm it because i havent seen all of asia. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Wounded Healer said:


> its on the ring road.
> 
> God, i miss peshawar sooo much.
> 
> @ Jana
> Is it true that the Dean's plaza is the largest in Pakistan?
> 
> regards,



if Dean plaza is a shopping centre then it can't be the biggest one in Asia and don't think the biggest in South Asia too

List of largest buildings in the world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mjnaushad

Zaki said:


> if Dean plaza is a shopping centre then it can't be the biggest one in Asia and don't think the biggest in South Asia too
> 
> List of largest buildings in the world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I think it was planned to be the biggest. but the design was later changed as there is a rule on building height. Some say you cannot build building which height increase from State life building. But its just a rumour i heard. dont know any details.


----------



## jin

Some of its storeys abandoned due to diseconomy of scale, as the price was 

dipping at its rising.


----------



## Hyde

any pictures of this Shopping mall please?


----------



## Wounded Healer

Zaki said:


> if Dean plaza is a shopping centre then it can't be the biggest one in Asia and don't think the biggest in South Asia too
> 
> List of largest buildings in the world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I've seen the plazas in China and UAE and believe me, those Malls are huge, thats why i didnt ask about wether Dean's plaza is the biggest in Asia.......But i think it might be the largest in Pakistan or even South Asia? 

Dont know about the malls in India, so, can't comment.

regards,


----------



## Hammy007

peshawar is very beautiful city mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

U-571 said:


> pics from beautiful Peshawar, capital city of the beautiful frontier province of pakistan N.W.F.P, the land of pukhtoons.



Land of Pukhtuns, but can be considered home for all citizens and guests

hospitality even to strangers is extremely important here. We take huge pride on this aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pinditube

very very nice


----------



## Omar1984

Zaki said:


> any pictures of this Shopping mall please?



Dean's Shopping Plaza, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

^^^^

future stars i think!!!


----------



## sreekimpact

Righteous_Fire said:


> nice thread about my home
> 
> aah, the good old Peshawar!!
> 
> did you know that:
> 
> 1) it is more than 2000 years old
> 2) that kaniksha stupa, on its outskirts back some 2000 years ago was the tallest building in the world at that time at 700 feet !!
> 
> ===============================
> 
> Well, keep the pictures coming people!






kaniksha stupa ---- what happened to that??


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

The best place to eat for red meat lovers , I never had so delicious stakes in my life. 







Kebabs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Islamia College,Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Great Photos of a great city ! Thanks a lot for posting them. Nice to see a different side to the city than what we see in the news.
Much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Bang Galore said:


> Great Photos of a great city ! Thanks a lot for posting them. Nice to see a different side to the city than what we see in the news.
> Much appreciated.
> Thanks



Peshawar is a birth place of a lot of famous people. including me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Peshawar is a birth place of a lot of famous people. including me



Are you pathan?


----------



## mjnaushad

Are picture below are taken my me. Peshawar university and surroundings

















New project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mjnaushad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

wow

Good mj.


Dear Indians there are hunderds of years old Hindu temples in Peshawar too.

Heritage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Qilla Balahisar (Balahisar fort)


----------



## Spring Onion

Dont miss our world recorded buses hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

*Gurudwara Bhai Joga Singh at Peshawar*





*This Gurdwara is situated in Jogan Shah locality of Namakmandi of Peshawar City where Sangat of Peshawar is held in the morning and evening and Parakash of Granth Sahib takes place.*

*Joga was the son of Bhai Gurmukh Singh of Peshawar who was converted to Sikhism by tasting Amrit from Kalghidhar Patshah. Sat Gur took Bhai Joga as his godson and always kept him in his presence.*

At the request of Bhai Gurmukh Sat Gur allowed him to go to Peshawar for his marriage but to test his devotion, Sat Guru ordered another disciple to follow him. Guru Dev Ji gave him a proclamation which was to be delivered to Joga after "lawan" (Sikh rite of marriage). 

The note' said: "Once you see this note, proceed to Anand Pur at once." The currier did accordingly and delivered the note while he was performing Lawan. Joga Singh abruptly left without even completing his Lawan. The marriage rite were completed by giving the remaining Lawan to his belt.
On the way this thought entered his mind that there could hardly be any other being who would submit before the will of Sat Gur like him. When he reached Hoshiarpur he was overwhelmed with lust when he saw the beauty of a prostitute and reached her pleasure hall. Kalghidhar disguised himself as a mace-bearer and started guarding the house of the prostitute to save his devotee from hell. Joga Singh tried to enter the house four times during the night but had to turn back as he ran into the mace-bearer every time. He set out for Anandpur. He sought forgiveness for his folly when reached the court of the Guru.
*The Gurdwara is constructed as a beautiful 3- storeyed building. Prakash of Guru Granth Sahib takes place and local and foreign sangats meet daily. There is a Punjabi school for Sikh children which imparts secular education alongwith the religious education*

Google Image Result for http://allaboutsikhs.com/old/gurudwaras/images/gop/bhaijogasingh_peshawar.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Peshawri chapal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

Jana said:


> Peshawri chapal


They are world famous in whole pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> Are you pathan?




I hope you are suprised , not shocked


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jin said:


> I hope you are suprised , not shocked



Actually both.. 

Jin and Gin.. hmm! Are you his twin brother?


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> Actually both..
> 
> Jin and Gin.. hmm! Are you his twin brother?




No JinxeD. Twin and similar names ? But he may be my Pakistani brother.

Why you shocked ? May i learn this


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jin said:


> No JinxeD. Twin and similar names ? But he may be my Pakistani brother.
> 
> Why you shocked ? May i learn this



Lots of twins have similar names.. 

Well I dont know why I am little shocked but I am.. 

Ok Now don't post a reply back here..


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> Lots of twins have similar names..
> 
> Well I dont know why I am little shocked but I am..
> 
> Ok Now don't post a reply back here..




Dont worry i am not chasing you. 

I just reply to say OK


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jin said:


> Dont worry i am not chasing you.
> 
> I just reply to say OK



lol! I am not worried about you chasing me, I am worried about derailing this thread and moderators banning both of us...


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> lol! I am not worried about you chasing me, I am worried about derailing this thread and moderators banning both of us...




Yes you are true 

I have also lost my credit cards


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jin said:


> Yes you are true
> 
> I have also lost my credit cards



is this some kind of hidden insult?  not nice...


----------



## rangbaaz

Subhan Allah 

beautiful pictures


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> is this some kind of hidden insult?  not nice...



Why you thought so?

Now you turned catalyst between us 

Pleas dont reply me now


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jin said:


> Why you thought so?
> 
> Now you turned catalyst between us
> 
> Pleas dont reply me now




Well what you meant by loosing your credit cards?  Do you chase girlz with credit cards in your pocket?


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> Well what you meant by loosing your credit cards?  Do you chase girlz with credit cards in your pocket?




May be , As chasing girls not bound with empty pockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jin said:


> May be , As chasing girls not bound with empty pockets



ok..  but I can afford all things by myself.. thats why i work part-time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> ok..  but I can afford all things by myself.. thats why i work part-time..



You got it wrong 

And i hop u can afford 4,6 others and hope u been not chased 

As a joke its ok but really have no experience in these low acts

peace now please


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jin said:


> You got it wrong
> 
> And i hop u can afford 4,6 others and hope u been not chased
> 
> As a joke its ok *but really have no experience in these low acts*
> 
> peace now please



ok. And here you were really creeping me out. I thought u were some kind of stalker or something.. I hate stalkers..


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> ok. And here you were really creeping me out. I thought u were some kind of stalker or something.. I hate stalkers..



Me too  even female stalker


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jin said:


> Me too  even female stalker



Do you look like Adonis that girlz are stalking you ? 

Ok stop derailing this thread with nonsensical arguments..


----------



## Hammy007

jin said:


> No JinxeD. Twin and similar names ? But he may be my Pakistani brother.
> 
> Why you shocked ? May i learn this





jinxeD_girl said:


> Lots of twins have similar names..
> 
> Well I dont know why I am little shocked but I am..
> 
> Ok Now don't post a reply back here..





jin said:


> Dont worry i am not chasing you.
> 
> I just reply to say OK





jinxeD_girl said:


> lol! I am not worried about you chasing me, I am worried about derailing this thread and moderators banning both of us...





jin said:


> Yes you are true
> 
> I have also lost my credit cards





jinxeD_girl said:


> is this some kind of hidden insult?  not nice...





jin said:


> Why you thought so?
> 
> Now you turned catalyst between us
> 
> Pleas dont reply me now





jinxeD_girl said:


> Well what you meant by loosing your credit cards?  Do you chase girlz with credit cards in your pocket?





jin said:


> May be , As chasing girls not bound with empty pockets





jinxeD_girl said:


> ok.. but I can afford all things by myself.. thats why i work part-time..





jinxeD_girl said:


> ok. And here you were really creeping me out. I thought u were some kind of stalker or something.. I hate stalkers..





jin said:


> Me too even female stalker





jinxeD_girl said:


> Do you look like Adonis that girlz are stalking you ?
> 
> Ok stop derailing this thread with nonsensical arguments..



woow loads of useless talk................

btw nice pictures mj


----------



## jin

jinxeD_girl said:


> Do you look like Adonis that girlz are stalking you ?
> 
> Ok stop derailing this thread with nonsensical arguments..




I can reply u in the same sense but you are my countrywoman and ladies being most sensitive regarding their beauty and age, compel me to refrain.

Any ways Peshawar is my city and i saw a hostel in a picture posted by mjnaushad reminded me some golden memories of the past and made my mood to make fun with someone.
Any wayz thanks jinxed for witty replies.


----------



## U-571

all posts indicated by hammy are reported, please dont try to derail this wonderful thread. hope these useless posts are removed by mods


----------



## Hammy007

Countdown to Pakistan - Motorway to Peshawar






A view of lush green fields & river Kabul, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

islamabad-peshawar motorway shots

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammy007

islamia college peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-Gen

Ah Peshawar&#8230;.!!!! my love, the city I always want to be in&#8230;&#8230;.my mother (before marriage) and my grandfather spent considerable time there&#8230;&#8230;.its like a second home to many of my family members&#8230;..&#8230;but my bad, I was only once in Peshawar when I was in 7th class, 1992&#8230;&#8230;we were there for all Pakistan sports competition and only stayed for two weeks in F.G. School&#8230;&#8230;I remember on one side of the school was a stadium and on the other side a huge &#8220;candle&#8221; (as I was just a kid at that time, may be it was/is not as huge as I sensed)&#8230;&#8230;.can someone tell me the names of stadium, &#8220;candle&#8221; and the road by F. G. School and any pic(s) if possible&#8230;&#8230;?????


----------



## Adios Amigo

zeshukhan said:


> Ah Peshawar.!!!! my love, the city I always want to be in.my mother (before marriage) and my grandfather spent considerable time there.its like a second home to many of my family members..but my bad, I was only once in Peshawar when I was in 7th class, 1992we were there for all Pakistan sports competition and only stayed for two weeks in F.G. SchoolI remember on one side of the school was a stadium and on the other side a huge candle (as I was just a kid at that time, may be it was/is not as huge as I sensed).can someone tell me the names of stadium, candle and the road by F. G. School and any pic(s) if possible?????




The stadium you are talking about, was not actually a stadium but Army Ground.

The Candles were Iconic, but recently have been removed. They are replaced by Beautiful Mustangs 

The Whole Gora Qabristan Squire has gone under massive change and development. It does not look like the same old squire.








Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## mr42O

thx alot for these pictures. I have never been in Peshawar and now i realy want to go there.

I get always sad when looking at old historic building geting distroyed ( Not only in Peshawar all over Pakistan. WE REALY NEED TO SAFE BEST WE HAVE.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Peshawar used to be a much nicer city. Much more green. It's due for upliftment. It's been a tough year for our city. 


my main problem is the afghan refugees....they just litter the place. I look forward to the day they are all gone from here.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Peshawar seems beautiful and have heard that the Pashtuns there are extremely polite and warm people not forgetting that their cuisine is amazing. I wished i visited this place when i went to Pakistan a couple of years ago now with all the unrest their i doubt parents would ever let me go. Peshawar,Swat and Karachi are the places i really want to see if i get the chance to go to Pakistan again.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> my main problem is the afghan refugees....they just litter the place. I look forward to the day they are all gone from here.



Bro Afghans are our brothers, we must treat them with respect and warmth, they have been through a tumultous time. As muslims and brothers in humanity it is our duty to help them and make their stay as easy as possible. Im sure many Pakistani also litter the place just like they do in other provinces in Pakistan were people seem to chuck litter everywhere but in the bin. We shouldn't single out Afghans for these minute problems.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I was in a bad mood when i wrote that.

I dunno. I just feel that sometimes we help others more than others help us.

Have they helped us? Many of them just abuse our hospitality and misbehave with the locals. But generalizing is wrong.


When push comes to shove -- yes they are our brothers/sisters.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I was in a bad mood when i wrote that.
> 
> I dunno. I just feel that sometimes we help others more than others help us.
> 
> Have they helped us? Many of them just abuse our hospitality and misbehave with the locals. But generalizing is wrong.
> 
> 
> When push comes to shove -- yes they are our brothers/sisters.



Sometimes in the heat of the moment we can say some unpleasant things but its not nice to generalize as hate only causes more hate.

Honestly we shouldn't ask what benefits or even negative impacts they bring, we as muslims have a duty to be respectful to our guest aswell as provide shelter, food and clothing to them. Our house in Pakistan is looked after by Afghans and they are really good-hearted people from what i've encountered although people's perception change from one person to another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Thanks for the pics really beautiful!

I have a soft corner for Peshawar. My roots belongs to NWFP. Before settling down in Haryana we were living in somewhere near Peshawar. My great grandfather migrated to Ambala from there. He was a farmer there.


----------



## Hammy007

what does ANP want know, to expell urdu speakers from karachi and rename it to pukhtunkhwa???


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

are you by any chance Sikh? 

sorry for asking such a personal question


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Hammy007 said:


> what does ANP want know, to expell urdu speakers from karachi and rename it to pukhtunkhwa???



I dont even know why they made such big deal out of the name of a bloody province.

I didnt even mind NWFP. I've grown on to the name. 

I think Khyber alone would have been fine, although there is already an Agency in FATA by this name. The other agencies would get jealous probably 


i hope now these politicians can shut up and get their priorities in order......for over 1 year i am hearing this stupid debate over name change.


----------



## mjnaushad

More pics are coming soon.........

My idiota friend is not giving me my camera back


----------



## naveeddil

The Cafe now closed and on SALE


----------



## mjnaushad

naveeddil said:


> The Cafe now closed and on SALE


Yeah.....Saw the banner few months ago.


----------



## mjnaushad

zeshukhan said:


> Ah Peshawar&#8230;.!!!! my love, the city I always want to be in&#8230;&#8230;.my mother (before marriage) and my grandfather spent considerable time there&#8230;&#8230;.its like a second home to many of my family members&#8230;..&#8230;but my bad, I was only once in Peshawar when I was in 7th class, 1992&#8230;&#8230;we were there for all Pakistan sports competition and only stayed for two weeks in F.G. School&#8230;&#8230;I remember on one side of the school was a stadium and on the other side a huge &#8220;candle&#8221; (as I was just a kid at that time, may be it was/is not as huge as I sensed)&#8230;&#8230;.can someone tell me the names of stadium, &#8220;candle&#8221; and the road by F. G. School and any pic(s) if possible&#8230;&#8230;?????


Thats my school.....F.G boys right in front of F.G girls  . And that candle chowk is "Gora Kabristan chowk".

Good old days.


----------



## mjnaushad

Gora Qabristan .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

First teacher is Sir Khalid Mehmood Physics.

2nd Sir Mamba Ali Chemistry

3rd Is sir Shakeel English Awesome teacher.

The welcome chart is in 6th Class room made by Farhan Ali

The good bye is in 10th B i guess. Cant remember exactly...

Damn i am missing my old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad




----------



## Savage X

*Peshawar Air Port




*

*Main Saddar Bazaar




*






*City Towers famous for shopping of Jeans, T-shirts, shoes, etc




*

*Peshawar Motorway heading to Islamabad 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

The Posh town of Hayatabad in the beautiful PESHAWAR.its more cleaner than dha LAHORE and cant of KARACHI.


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

in mean time if some one upload pics from Hayatabad would be great coz i am new and cant upload pic before 15 post huh? what this rule for...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AdnanKhanAfridi said:


> The Posh town of Hayatabad in the beautiful PESHAWAR.its more cleaner than dha LAHORE and cant of KARACHI.



i am based in Hayatabad and i don't agree with that statement; though it is definately the nicer areas in Pekhawar and much of KP actually

the houses are bigger though 


u based in Hayatabad, Afridi saab?


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Damn i miss charsis kebabs


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i am based in Hayatabad and i don't agree with that statement; though it is definately the nicer areas in Pekhawar and much of KP actually
> 
> the houses are bigger though
> 
> 
> u based in Hayatabad, Afridi saab?



well its ok every body have its own view and perception but when my friend visit form Islamabad he say its just look like it.but yes Isb is capital and get the highest budget of all still Hayatabad is vary beautiful and clean.lets wait for the pics and decide.....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

we all agree we love Hayatabad and Peshawar =)

i spent a lot of years growing up there....who can forget our late nights at yummy parlour and chief burger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

the importance of Hayatabad town is increasing day by day with its high class medical institute and facilities and one example is 

Shaukat Khanum to Set up a Cancer Hosptial in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


Sunday, June 20, 2010

A memorandum of understanding [MoU] was signed between Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust [SKMT] and the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa for establishment of a state-of-the-art cancer hospital in Hayatabad, Peshawar.

The MoU was signed by provincial Health Secretary Mr. Sohail Altaf, on behalf of the provincial government, and the representative of SKMT and Chief Executive Officer of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre, Lahore, Dr. Faisal Sultan, in the presence of Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Mr. Ameer Haider Khan Hoti and the provincial Health Minister, Syed Zahir Ali Shah.

On this occasion, the Chief Minister highlighted the long-standing need for a specialized cancer hospital for the treatment of cancer patients in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province and termed the agreement a remarkable success for the people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. He stated that the people of the province would no longer need to travel repeatedly to Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre, Lahore but would instead be able to access identical care closer to home, at the new Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital in Peshawar. The Chief Minister thanked Imran Khan and assured him that the provincial government would extend any assistance required for the completion of this humanitarian project.

The provincial government has provided 50 kanals of land, free of cost, for this project which will be completed in three phases at a cost of approximately Rs 250 million (25 crore rupees).

SKMCH&RC&#8217;s CEO, Dr. Faisal Sultan, highlighted various aspects of the project including the phase-wise construction plan, planned equipment and infrastructure, and staffing requirements. He expressed his hope that the completion of this project would greatly improve the standards of healthcare in the province and also serve to strengthen healthcare infrastructure and lead to capacity-building in the province. He promised that the Shaukat Khanum healthcare system would provide training in accordance with the highest international standards to local doctors and nurses and, in accordance with Shaukat Khanum&#8217;s mission statement, would provide state-of-the-art cancer treatment to all patients seen at the new facility, irrespective of their ability to pay. Dr Faisal took the opportunity to announce that Shaukat Khanum would shortly be launching a fund-raising campaign in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province to help raise funds for this huge project. 

Print Media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

here comes pic of Hayatabad town














surrounded by the mountains of Khyber













Zarghooni Majid













sunset view on Khyber mountains






day view

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

more pics about Hayatabad town 





Tatara Park







Swan wedding hall and pool







shalman park










sorry didnt get pic from the beautiful bagh-e-naran.if some body got.upload it plz.














PDA office and complex

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

Hayatabad town is also getting center of medical and health services with leading learning institute of province






Hayatabad medical complex







north west general hospital






http://nwgh.pk/transfera/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1#next







rehman medical institute and college
Rehman Medical Institute(pvt)Ltd : Leading Hospital in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

IMsciences leading institute of management 







Fast nu Peshawar campus Hayatabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

IMsciences leading institute of management 







Fast nu Peshawar campus 







Cecos university 














frontier children academy (my school)lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Beautiful pictures sir!keep em comin.


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

Solitude day spa @ Hayatabad phase 3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

everybody from Peshawar upload pic of Islamia college and think Islamia college is the only oldest and historical institute of Peshawar.here present pics from Edwards college the oldest and prestigious college of Peshawar.

also u can see in these pics how stylish Peshawari people were at those time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

WTF was that about?????


----------



## Karachiite

Balahisar Fort









SSAQ Museum of Archaeology and Ethnology, University of Peshawar





City Towers Plaza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mjnaushad

I go for jogging daily from this route....


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Nice Pictures ... Never saw Pekhawar that good... !!!!


----------



## Tuahaa

I really want to visit Lahore, Islamabad and *especially* Peshawar some day... Everytime I go to Pakistan with my parents, we just have stay at relative's home in Karachi... its as if going to the local shop is tourism at its best.

But atleast we will visit Lahore (and its famous 'food street') as well as Mohenjo Daro next winter holidays... or atleast, thats what my parents promised!


----------



## Omar1984

Islamia College

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

University of Peshawar







University of Agriculture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

*A very interesting version of Peshawar song by gora.*







Pashto song performed at University of Wisconsin's South Asia Summer Language Institute, All-Language Day, July 2010. Performed by Brian Tilley and Ted Watter. Based on version by Irfan Khan. Recorded by SASLI program staff.

Lyrics (in both Pashto and English translation)

I accept that there are many beautiful cities in the world
But this surely surpasses them all

Every place has its own beauty and fun
But Peshawar is Peshawar!

The name is as beautiful as the city itself
When you enter the city it seems as soothing as if you are with your own beloved

Here the old men are as beautiful as the children
Here the women are as honorable as the young men

Like Malakand, the women's necks are long
Like Khyber, the men's hearts are wide open

Every place has its own beauty and fun
But Peshawar is Peshawar!

When Pashtun women want to beautiful themselves
They want a black shirt from Peshawar!

When they want a gift from their beloved
They want a few flowers from the city

Fairies are the most beautiful creatures,
But Peshawar, like a magician, increases even their beauty

Every place has its own beauty and fun
But Peshawar is Peshawar!

Like seeing many flowers
can't replace the sight of your beloved

Seeing many cities
can't replace the sight of Peshawar

Every morning bears flowers
And the evenings are incomparable

Every place has its own beauty and fun
But Peshawar is Peshawar!

This is not only my city
It is my beloved's city too!

Living in a foreign city cannot mitigate
The house of our desires!

It may be full of smoke and noise
But even then it is our heart

Every place has its own beauty and fun
But Peshawar is Peshawar!

It is the sign of Pashtun culture
May it never see bad days!

It is the sign of Pashtun culture
May it never see bad days!

The great Pashtun poet Sahil has expressed his love for Peshawar
The poet Abid's heart breathes in the city as well!

Every place has its own beauty and fun
But Peshawar is Peshawar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silent hill

peshawar is a very beautiful place, motorway between peshawar n islamabad must be hell of an adventure


----------



## AdnanKhanAfridi

*bollywood celeb connection with Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gudgirl

bollywood celeb connection with Peshawar


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pk_Thunder

Peshawar in old times.


----------



## Pk_Thunder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder

The Fort, Peshawar

*The Bala Hisar Fort* is Peshawar's largest landmark

Bala Hisar Fort derives its name "Bala Hisar" from Persian, meaning elevated or high fort. Its name was apparently given by the Afghan King Taimur Shah Durrani (1773-1793). The Sikhs who conquered Peshawar named it Samir Garh in 1834 but the name did not become popular. The fort stands on a high mound in the northwestern corner of Peshawar City 




*Jamrud Fort Peshawar*

Built by Hari Singh Nalwa, the Commander-in-Chief of Maharaja Ranjit Singh's army
Popularly known as the fort where its builder and founder the Sikh commander Hari Singh Nalwa breathed his last, it was witness to numerous battles between the Afghans and the Sikhs during the latter's conquest and rule of the province in the early 19th century.


----------



## Savage X

Jewelery Baazar (Andar Shehar) in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Savage X

Chowk Yaadgar in Peshawar






A very stylish way of selling white Raddish in the streets of Peshawar, percieved good for the stomache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AdnanKhanAfridi said:


> Swan wedding hall and pool





my home is just 2 minutes from there.....4 of my cousins had their weddings held there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black_magic pk

thats a big wedding hall


----------



## black_magic pk

ganna tu haum aisa khata asia khata


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aashiq. thanks. 
Please keep posting.
Love Islamia college... Old student way back
lot of memories.


----------



## The Clarifier

I want to go to Peshawar as it is very historical...

I've lived outside of Pakistan all of my life and I don't even know all of Karachi, my home town.

But I'm going there in 3 days so it should be good


----------



## mjnaushad

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> my home is just 2 minutes from there.....4 of my cousins had their weddings held there





> *Location: Living quite comfortably somewhere under ''ISI Protection"*



You gave up your location  

BTW thats my track, Used to be actually. Been a while i didn't go to jogging.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

mjnaushad said:


> You gave up your location
> 
> BTW thats my track, Used to be actually. Been a while i didn't go to jogging.



lol....used to jog around that track every morning before the breakfast 

am no longer in Peshawar, though i do have my ways of slipping under the radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adios Amigo

mjnaushad said:


> You gave up your location
> 
> BTW thats my track, Used to be actually. Been a while i didn't go to jogging.



Hey you guys have been disclosing a lot of "secret" info lately


Btw this track directly leads to mine!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Adios Amigo said:


> Hey you guys have been disclosing a lot of "secret" info lately
> 
> 
> Btw this track directly leads to mine!


This seems to be between Harding Hostel and other Islamia college hostel ( try to remember ) long time ago.
BTW Lovely place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

SSAQ Museum of Archaeology and Ethnology, University of Peshawar








City Towers Plaza












Bala Hisar Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

Peshawar Very rare video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Savage X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Savage X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

Hammy007 said:


>


 
I wish someone would up keep these type of buildings...they are historical buildings and they deserve to be maintained!


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

^Absolutely. I love too the ambiance of covered streets like the one in the last picture. Unfortunately, we have too few urban centres and too many people flocking to them. Peshawar and Karachi suffered too through the influx of Afghan migrants. Who will maintain those buildings? Esp. now with city/district govts gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Nishtar Cultural Hall, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Nice city, need some attention towards its historical buildings & need some industrial zones.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## THE BOSE

nice pics friend


----------



## Omar1984

Peshawar before Independence:


















Islamia College was opened on October 1 1913 and students were admitted for the first year and third year classes only. The first student to get enrolled in the college was Sahibzada Khurshid (Nawab Sahib's cousin and whom he had raised as a son). Sahibzada Khurshid later on became the Governor of NWFP in 1949. At the close of the year, the number of enrollment had reached 33. Initially, the college had ten members of teaching staff, one clerk, one accountant, and two hostels, i.e., Qaiyum Manzil and Hardinge Hostel. Mr. L. Tipping was the first Principal. Allama Mashriqi was the vice principal and the professor of mathematics, and Maulana Qutb Shah as the Dean of Theology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

PC Hotel, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## russellpeters

nice pictures..beautiful people.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## A1Kaid

Good to see Pathan people are still loyal to Pakistan. In spite of their hardships.


----------



## Omar1984

A1Kaid said:


> Good to see Pathan people are still loyal to Pakistan. In spite of their hardships.



Yes Pakhtuns are patriotic Pakistanis which angers the haters of Pakistan that is why they pressure Pakistan to do military operations in North Waziristan so Pakhtuns can turn against Pakistan, but it will never happen. Pakhtuns freed half of Kashmir and made it part of Pakistan in 1947, never forget that. The most patriotic Pakistanis are Northern Pakistanis. And everyone is suffering from hardships in Pakistan these days not only Pakhtuns. We will see better days soon InshAllah


----------



## A1Kaid

What makes the Pashtuns so fiercely loyal to Pakistan? Is it their iman?


I do agree some of the best Pakistanis are North Pakistanis.


----------



## W.11

A1Kaid said:


> What makes the Pashtuns so fiercely loyal to Pakistan? Is it their iman?
> 
> 
> I do agree some of the best Pakistanis are North Pakistanis.



all pakistanis are loyal, all groups will say they are most loyal to the country, when non of them are because all bring their ethnicity into play before like pashtuns say afghans are their brothers no matter how traitor afghans are,punjabis will keep supporting their numbers and sindhis willpraise how beautiful sindhdesh and curse on urdu speakers to 'occupy' their inherited land


----------



## jony333

vary nice post


----------



## Omar1984

*The Softer Side of Peshawar*

By KAMILA SHAMSIE





A portion of the statue of a starving Buddha in the Peshawar Museum.

PESHAWAR, Pakistan &#8212; Foreign reporters coming to Pakistan are often required to undergo survival training to prepare them for kidnappings, explosions and walking through mine fields. They might be better served by courses teaching them to ward off the one question that will rain upon them throughout their stay in the country: why don&#8217;t you do more to project the &#8220;soft image&#8221; of Pakistan?

For a country understandably frustrated by the one-dimensional view of it held by the rest of the world, the easiest target for this frustration is the foreign reporter, that intermediary between Us and Them. At the recently concluded Karachi Literature Festival, the New York Times reporter Declan Walsh spoke with admirable restraint about the lightning-fast rotations of the news cycle in Pakistan and the difficulty of finding time and space to write about other things than rumored coups and contempt cases against the prime minister, disappearances and political scandals. All this is true. Another way to put it might have been: it&#8217;s not the job of a news reporter to be a cultural correspondent.

Because it is, of course, through the lens of culture that a country&#8217;s soft side can be seen; it is through music and art and literature that another story of this nation might be created to mediate that of a country shrouded in a burqa of extremism and militancy.

If there&#8217;s one city in Pakistan that could do especially with more projecting of its soft image, it&#8217;s Peshawar. The place has long turned the imagination feverish. To Rudyard Kipling, it was a &#8220;city of evil countenances.&#8221; To journalists stationed here during the Afghan-Soviet war of the 1980s, it was a &#8220;hotbed of spies.&#8221; More recently it has become famed for accommodating militants. This feverishness isn&#8217;t confined to foreigners: friends and relatives in Karachi all warned me to &#8220;be careful&#8221; when I told them I planned to visit Peshawar; this, despite the fact that violence in Karachi regularly outstrips violence here.

But talk about the city to archaeologists and historians, and an entirely different kind of fever might take hold of you. One of South Asia&#8217;s oldest living cities, Peshawar is renowned for the Gandhara art excavated nearby &#8212; pieces that reveal an astonishing syncretism: Buddhist sculptures showing Hindu gods, Greek mythological figures (Atlas is a favorite), Persian columns and other influences besides. And the Peshawar Museum has the world&#8217;s largest and most breathtaking collection of Gandhara art.

Who sees it, though? The former assistant curator of the museum told me that foreigners hardly visit Peshawar anymore because of security concerns. And locals simply aren&#8217;t that interested. Perhaps living in a country where history is something to be rewritten rather than preserved plays some part in this indifference. I couldn&#8217;t get an exact figure for annual visitors to the museum but was told by people who work there that it is certainly far lower than 54,511, the number of visitors in 1915-6, when the population of Peshawar was about one-tenth of its present size.

If foreign visitors are unwilling and locals uninterested, surely some artifacts from the museum might be exhibited abroad? Sadly, no. The much-praised exhibition of Gandhara art at the Asia Society in New York, which opened last August, included pieces from the museums in Lahore and Karachi, but none from Peshawar Museum. Security concerns were invoked; no one even contacted its curator. Again, on the subject of security, it may be worth mentioning that far more people were killed in Karachi than Peshawar last year.

The loss that arises from this neglect is immense. In one corner of the Gandhara gallery are the fragments of a starving Buddha. The face, detached from the body, has lost the tip of its nose, but enough remains to make it a contender, if not the outright winner, for greatest piece of stonework carved by human hands. The thin lips appear parched, a fold of skin creases the face, and when you lean in toward the deep hollows of the eyes, the Buddha&#8217;s pupils fix on you with an expression of such suffering you can&#8217;t hold his gaze for very long.

Some days &#8212; some years &#8212; it&#8217;s hard to think of a more apt symbol for Pakistan than this 1,800-year-old sculpture of beauty and pain. The world doesn&#8217;t need to see Pakistan&#8217;s soft image; it needs to see its human face.

Kamila Shamsie is the author of five novels, most recently &#8220;Burnt Shadows,&#8221; which was shortlisted for the Orange Prize for Fiction. She grew up in Karachi and now lives in London.


Pakistan's Culture Bolsters the Country's Soft Image - NYTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## W.11

University of Peshawar enterance


----------



## Safriz

^^^^ *pukhtoogle*


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Omar1984 said:


> Islamia College, Peshawar



Kar deya na emotional !


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## ghazi52

salman108 said:


> Kar deya na emotional !



Absolutely true.


----------



## A1Kaid

I hear Peshawar is a dangerous city now and days, any thoughts on this?


----------



## Spring Onion

A1Kaid said:


> I hear Peshawar is a dangerous city now and days, any thoughts on this?



No its very very safe. Much safer than Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Andromache said:


> No its very very safe. Much safer than Karachi.



My Dad was in Hayatabad (Khyber Medical University) a few weeks ago & it didn't appear to him as if Peshawar was all that safe; the University hosts wouldn't take him & his team to the Namak Mandi nor the Kurram Agency right next door that he wanted to go. Apparently even the FC & the Army personnel looked spooked considering how with near impunity the TTP killed the Police Inspector & beheaded him without anyone doing anything or the locals pointing out how the TTP are able to pop up & melt away at will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Andromache said:


> No its very very safe. Much safer than Karachi.



I have a hard time believing that, but if you're in Peshawar and live there I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. What is the crime rate in the city like? From what I was told robberies, armed criminals, stealing, illegal activities, are common in Peshawar...



Armstrong said:


> My Dad was in Hayatabad (Khyber Medical University) a few weeks ago & it didn't appear to him as if Peshawar was all that safe; the University hosts wouldn't take him & his team to the Namak Mandi nor the Kurram Agency right next door that he wanted to go. Apparently even the FC & the Army personnel looked spooked considering how with near impunity the TTP killed the Police Inspector & beheaded him without anyone doing anything or the locals pointing out how the TTP are able to pop up & melt away at will.




See I knew it was dangerous, bloody hell, what a pathetic situation of lawlessness. Are you kidding me even FC and Army Personnel are flinching to take on TTP?


----------



## Spring Onion

A1Kaid said:


> I have a hard time believing that, but if you're in Peshawar and live there I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. What is the crime rate in the city like? From what I was told robberies, armed criminals, stealing, illegal activities, are common in Peshawar...



i cant give you the exact ratio BUT stealing/robberies in Peshawar are at the most least level. Armed criminals are there but their activities are limited to mostly tribal belt and areas bordering the tribal belt however over-all Peshawar is much safer than Karachi in crime rates.

i dont know what do you mean by illegal activities but to my understanding the illegal activities here include drug trade (yes hash, alchohol is available easily. Prostitution is also there being carried in elite areas in some cases as always by bribing the police as claims the media.







> See I knew it was dangerous, bloody hell, what a pathetic situation of lawlessness. Are you kidding me even FC and Army Personnel are flinching to take on TTP?



Hayatabad is a Posh area but it borders Khyber Agency the FC personal are at the last phase that has wall to wall with Khyber Agency, terrorists taking on the security forces there is not a general practice for public in main city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Andro are you in Pesh? How do the locals feel about Pakistanis of other ethnicities coming into their city? I've never been to Pesh so I have no personal experience. I've heard in some areas people may treat you differently, etc.


----------



## Spring Onion

A1Kaid said:


> Andro are you in Pesh? How do the locals feel about Pakistanis of other ethnicities coming into their city? I've never been to Pesh so I have no personal experience. I've heard in some areas people may treat you differently, etc.



Try to visit Peshawar you will see an entirely different city than what you heard.

The locals treat other national ethnicities with affection. We dont treat them differently though the only difference you will see more affection from us and am not saying it ideally.

Over the years the situation had changed alot and now most of the food-streets in Peshawar are established and run by Punjabi Pakistanis. The cloth markets are filled with traders from Punjab who export the stuff since we have really low prices for clothing here specially silk-made and other such stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

institute of management sciences





















Islamia Club Building Khyber Bazar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ark-Angel

I'm surely gonna make a video on Peshawar (composed of these photos) and tell the whole world we're not the way the whole world assumes us to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

iqra university


----------



## W.11

GT road peshawar






Faqirabad






islamia college

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Gorgathree Park, Peshawar City


----------



## W.11

Board of Intermediate & Secondary Education,Peshawar











mall road peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luqman Khan

we phatans may be dont think much .. just love pakistan and want to do what we can ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Hayatabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

@AstanoshKhan you should join us here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great pictures, historical city Peshawar ! Rich n diverse in cultural heritage too


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

cb4 -- you from Peshawar bro?


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

peshawar_university_new_academic_block

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Islamia College


----------



## natee

Cloth Market Saddar




Map of Peshawar




City of Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CometMibro

Beautiful pic of the sky up there ^


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

W.11 said:


>




The previous govt has erected another overhead bridge like this one. useless


----------



## W.11

Peshawar 102 yr old fire brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Gorakhnath Temple - Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

I miss Peshawar......


----------



## SQ8

Hyperion said:


> I miss Peshawar......


I only miss the Peshawar pre-2007. After that it was a mess. 
No one in Karachi buys that I attended my first nightclub in Peshawar.. the city is an examplar of "what lies beneath".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Adios Amigo said:


> Hey you guys have been disclosing a lot of "secret" info lately
> 
> 
> Btw this track directly leads to mine!



You must be Living in Dhobi Ghaat then...

I used to use this way to my Hostel ABM....During Ramadan on my to Hostel on this route,the Spurting water used to make a peculiar sound like from waterfall and i used to tell my Friend that i just want jump in it and Drink all the water in this Naala...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Islamias campus is so beautiful... as for Pesh ... reminds me of quetta.. just hotter..


----------



## darkinsky

Oscar said:


> I only miss the Peshawar pre-2007. After that it was a mess.
> No one in Karachi buys that I attended my first nightclub in Peshawar.. the city is an examplar of "what lies beneath".



merey bhai if you want to do anything good or bad, you can do it on any part of the planet


----------



## SQ8

darkinsky said:


> merey bhai if you want to do anything good or bad, you can do it on any part of the planet



Yes, but there is a different feeling when breaking traffic light in Karachi and breaking one in London.


----------



## darkinsky

Oscar said:


> Yes, but there is a different feeling when breaking traffic light in Karachi and breaking one in London.



yes but as i said, you can do anything on any place on the planet, its other thing its banned or not, you can either do it legally or illegaly, but you can still do pretty much anything every where

in amesterdam the prostitution and drugs are legal, in UK you can't do drugs openly


----------



## Hyperion

Exactly! Couldn't have put it better myself.



Oscar said:


> Yes, but there is a different feeling when breaking traffic light in Karachi and breaking one in London.


----------



## W.11

A JF-17 of Black Spiders Squadron lifts off from Runway 17 of Peshawar Airbase as I was waiting in the departure lounge for my flight to Dubai






HinduKush Mountains to west of Peshawar City

After some showers and thunders on Peshawar City 4th March 2014






Peshawar- Skies clearing after Thunderstorms

A view from top of my residence looking towards magnetic South of Peshawar. the distant mountains separate Peshawar District from Kohat District. You can spot kites being flown











Peshawar Saddar





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Museum 





.
.


Peshawar Museum


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Peshawar-City Of Pathans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Church in Peshawar designed like a mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Civil Secretariat Peshawar...
*....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

thumbs up for OP nice share bro God bless you


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Museum _ History to Watch
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ghazi52 said:


> Peshawar Museum _ History to Watch
> .



great stuff rora thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wellcome......................


----------



## DRaisinHerald

More please!


----------



## ghazi52

.
.University

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Flyover ..............* Mufti Mehmood Flyover




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

ghazi52 said:


> Flyover ..............* Mufti Mehmood Flyover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


da agha soray pur wala flyover de ?


----------



## ghazi52

You may be right.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

ghazi52 said:


> You may be right.........


it took almost 3+ years but still not completed


----------



## ghazi52

I like hand made chappel....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dean Hotel Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...
*After renovation of Peshawar museum 





























*


----------



## ghazi52

mmmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

City.
*PESHAWAR *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Sher

Beautiful pictures. Keep posting and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghazi52

Do you know that area on that picture.......


----------



## ghazi52

This one............
Beautiful Peshawar 






_


----------



## ghazi52

..
*View of Hayatabad Peshawar From 3500FT 
taken on 05.05.15..........................................................................





*
.


----------



## ghazi52

....Peshawar University of Engineering & Tech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nice ..... . . . .
.. .. .




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

wow mouth watering sweets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

[Bregs] said:


> wow mouth watering sweets



Diabetes type 1 everywhere....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Donatello said:


> Diabetes type 1 everywhere....



Lol true but very tempting


----------



## Donatello

[Bregs] said:


> Lol true but very tempting



Our south Asian cuisine is so diverse and tasty. From the Sajji and Tikkas of Northwest to the curries of the Punjab and the Dosas of the South India.......but it is very unhealthy really. All of that ghee and oil use makes it delicious and finger licking.....but not good for your health. Same with the deserts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Donatello said:


> Our south Asian cuisine is so diverse and tasty. From the Sajji and Tikkas of Northwest to the curries of the Punjab and the Dosas of the South India.......but it is very unhealthy really. All of that ghee and oil use makes it delicious and finger licking.....but not good for your health. Same with the deserts.




well dear we need to eat in moderation but these delicacies can not be missed, specially the world famous Lahore food street chicken tikka msala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar people do not have them but they have other problems...



Donatello said:


> Diabetes type 1 everywhere....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................Great Prof. H. M. Close at Islamia College..............................................





...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

Peshawar is the oldest city of South Asia. I miss my beautiful hometown. May Allah Pak bless Peshawar and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................................
*. The beautiful Mohabbat Khan Mosque*




*With yummy food to try … Peshawari chapal kebab is a must have, no one makes it like they do in Peshawar*





*While visiting this amazing city don’t forget to buy a Chitrali cap.*





..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeslieEngel

Awesome pics. really impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batool100

Wow peshawar to bara khobsurat nikla .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................
Shaukat Khanum hospital






.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share dear specially those kababas  chapal kebabas ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................
View of the Main Building of *Pakistan Forest Institute Peshawar* in 1960s







.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Oldest Fire Brigade Engines Parked at at 1912 fire Brigade building, 
Peshawar, .....................* (1919 and 1921 models).*













....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................




.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............
*Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange*
Bird View










_
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................






University Road

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyder Rajput

KPK is very beautiful!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nashtar hall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

I hear Peshawar is full of Pathans


----------



## ghazi52

Mix population.
Old city area speaks Hindko ( type of Punjabi ) Sadder ( Army and Air Force ) is mix. Hayatabad Pushto. South and North side Pushtu.



xyxmt said:


> I hear Peshawar is full of Pathans


----------



## Majet Raha

Very interesting history has Peshawar. *its original Sanskrit name is Purushpur*. if you want to know more i can put some interesting facts here.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phase 3 ... Hayatabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

post some old pics of walled city of peshawar please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> post some old pics of walled city of peshawar please



No problem bro.
Will do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tourists at Khyber Pass in 70s








Deans Hotel Peshawar 1937.







Arbab road Peshawar 1960s







Queen Elisabeth II visiting the Khyber Pass in 1961.








Edwardes Gate, 1883s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

wow nice share, pathanis traditional dress is very attractive and suits there personality with large mustache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An Aerial view of Peshawar, 1963





_







An old building now in residential use for past half century. 

Built pre-independence, as a synagogue for Bukharan jews of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> ......................................................................................................
> *. The beautiful Mohabbat Khan Mosque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With yummy food to try … Peshawari chapal kebab is a must have, no one makes it like they do in Peshawar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While visiting this amazing city don’t forget to buy a Chitrali cap.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Its also known as Pakol best cap to survive winters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Raj kapoor and dilip saab too had there ancestral house in pesahwar


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar in c.1930s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

My College







Islamia College, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

gulap jaman


----------



## chauvunist

ghazi52 said:


> My College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamia College, Peshawar




My college too(about a decade ago)..Good to know you studied there too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

chauvunist said:


> My college too(about a decade ago)..Good to know you studied there too...



Oriental and Butler Hostels.. My stay at these hostels..............................






Student Union Hall













College Mosque








Shops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

Was in Peshawar on 25th. Found it cleaner and another pleasant surprise was that I was not stuck in the traffic. As a third party viewer I think PTI will not lose in KPK the same way PMLN will win in Punjab.


----------



## chauvunist

ghazi52 said:


> Oriental and Butler Hostels.. My stay at these hostels..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student Union Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shops




Great college with great memories..I stayed at ABM hostel....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1967 - 69. Good old days...................................



chauvunist said:


> Great college with great memories..I stayed at ABM hostel....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Green Peshawar*

Entrance to Peshawar M1



















MM Flyover 








University Road/GT Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Qissa Khwani Bazaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Peshawar on independence Day ( bab e peshawar)






a guy doing stunts on roads of peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

PHARRELL Williams - Happy ( Pakistani Version) Check it out and share, it is the first one made for Pakistan. faces from every city of pakistan,


----------



## ghazi52

Same video posted dozen times........................


----------



## ghazi52

Bab-E-Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

My college .Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Peshawar Video 2016


----------



## ghazi52

Institute of Management Sciences


----------



## ghazi52

*Academic Block of University of Peshawar in final stages of completion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar City Ariel View


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar ZOO will be OPEN for Public by January 2017...*

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has directed the concerned officials to ensure that construction of the Peshawar Zoo was completed in the stipulated time while maintaining quality of work.

He issued the directives during an inspection visit to the site of the under-construction zoo here on Sunday, according to a statement.

Mr Khattak directed that the entire plan of the zoo should be put on a fast track. He also directed that laying of sewerage and transmission lines should also be expedited.

The chief minister assured of an additional grant of Rs200 million for the completion of existing and additional facilities in the Zoo. He also directed the district administration for foolproof security to the zoo. He wished that the premises of the zoo should have evergreen plants, directing that quality of work should be maintained at all costs.

The zoo is being built at a 23 acre of land with a cycling track and allied facilities.Mr Khattak said his government wanted reasonable entertainment facilities being provided to the people of Peshawar and its surroundings. The zoo should be an entertaining facility for the people, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

__


----------



## ahsanhaider

aerial views of Peshawar





[youtube]5RQuOptnVFE[/youtube]


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar bus terminal, GT road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Arial View of Qila Bala Hissar__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Peshawar Aerial Views ( NEW)


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

Wonderful Video


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

J

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Traffic Wardens in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar University

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Bab-e-Peshawar




Uni of Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College, Peshawar 









University Road Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Drongo

Sharing a few photos from my visit to Peshawar last year, I really liked the city!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Qissa Khawani






Qissa Khawani Bazaar in Peshawar, 







Sethi Mohallah in the City of Peshawar, 





















Sethi house Peshawar 















Sethi house Peshawar 








Courtyard Sethi House Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

sethi house is very lavish and traditional looking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> sethi house is very lavish and traditional looking



True.









*‘Jewels of Peshawar’ receive awards, but after long wait*







A function being held at historical Sethi House, Peshawar, on Wednesday to distribute awards among prominent artists, players and others personalities. — Photo by Shahbaz Butt

The ceremony was held at Sethi House. The Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa staffers kept waiting the participants in Mohallah Sethian, Peshawar City for Adviser to Chief Minister on Tourism, Sports, Archaeology, Museums and Youth Affairs Amjad Afridi. A large number of artists, players, educationists and others were invited to attend the ceremony.

Awards were given to the four legendaries, who were termed ‘jewels of Peshawar’ including Pride of Performance Award-winning Principal of Pakistan College of Arts Tayyaba Aziz, television artist Salahuddin (late), Hockey Olympian Qazi Salahuddin and photographer Fakhar Zaman Azhar (Uncle Toni).

Uncle Toni is the oldest photographer, working since 1965 in Peshawar. He is 77. He was born in Peshawar and has won 105 awards. “Unity of religion” a photo taken by Uncle Toni showing Derwesh Mosque and Catholic Church Peshawar is what he takes pride in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

From Grey to Green... A stunning aerial view of new Forest taking up shape near Peshawar under BillionTreeTsunami afforestation Campaign ...KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

My college

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Namak Mandi Food Street, Peshawar







Baab-e-Peshawar













Hyatabad, Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

Bab e Peshawar Flyover, Peshawar, Khyberpakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Qila Bala Hissar.






.


----------



## ghazi52

*Historic Qisa Khwani bazar - chaiwalas & gypsy cloth sellers*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Fort Continental Hotel, Firdous Chowk Peshawar.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Outskirts of Peshawar




.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawari king.....






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

THIS WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This week...






PESHAWAR THIS WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No.1 city school













Peshawar Museum























The University of Agriculture, Peshawar














Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dean's Trade Centre and State Bank








Dean's Trade Centre







Pak Turk Int'l Schools And Colleges Peshawar Branch









Iqra University Phase-2, Hayatabad Peshawar








City University Peshawar








Governor's House Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hayatabad


----------



## ghazi52

Beautification of Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

The Sethi Mohallah is famous for its Central-Asian style homes.

Sethi Mohallah sometimes called Sethian Mohallah, is an old and traditionally arranged neighborhood in the old city of Peshawar, Pakistan. The mohalla contains seven South Asian mansions built by the Sethi family that was built in a style reminiscent of Central Asia with elaborate wooden carvings. The houses were completed in the late 19th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Governor House KP to serve as extension of Peshawar Museum

*





PESHAWAR: The Governor House of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will be used as an extension of Peshawar Museum to display more than 30,000 relics that are presently in store with the archaeology department of the province.

According to sources in the archaeology department, the decision has been taken following Education Minister Shafqat Mehmood’s announcement of using official buildings across the country as galleries, museums and educational institutes.

The sources said that KP Governor House could be used best as an extension of Peshawar Museum so *that space is created there to display more of collection from Gandhara civilisation, which has been lying in the basement of the museum since decades.*

With its vast collection of the ancient days, Peshawar Museum is known as the place in the world with the biggest collection from Gandhara civilisation.

Sources further said space would be created by shifting manuscripts other relics from the Sikh and British eras from Peshawar Museum to the Governor House.

This way, the Governor House museum would display the diverse history of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and its tribal areas while Peshawar Museum would be dedicated for the collection of Gandhara civilisation.

In the present interior of Governor House KP, there is a fine display of items and souvenirs that speak about the history of the province.

Inside the building, one can see portraits of former administrators, old photographs, oil paintings, antique furniture, animal hide, trophies – nearly everything that is reminiscent of the rich history of a bygone era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Sunehri Masjid, Peshawar.


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR*


----------



## ghazi52

*Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.






The bread makers of Bazaar Kalan.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mudas777

Bro any pictures of FG Public school and college on Khyber road and Edwards college?? Got fond memories of school and college life their, shame I never returned from last 20 years. Looks like a different city now.


----------



## ghazi52

mudas777 said:


> Bro any pictures of FG Public school and college on Khyber road and Edwards college?? Got fond memories of school and college life their, shame I never returned from last 20 years. Looks like a different city now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mudas777

ghazi52 said:


>



Thanks bro appreciated it


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

nice pictures


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bench Mark of Peshawar.
Top of fort Bala Hisar

Height of Peshawar from Mean sea level


----------



## ghazi52

Dean supermarket Saddar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Museum.


----------



## shawn52

Is the non legal market still exists in Peshawar or not now..?


----------



## ghazi52

*Aman Chowk
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> *Aman Chowk
> *






Looks good...trees are needed and there is no need for decorative flower plants which require lots of maintenance and doesn't provide any shade, does not clean the air and are expensive to maintain, flower beds are not required as they do not serve as birds habitat as well.

Trees and lots of them are required in Peshawar city...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College Peshawar Aerial View


----------



## ghazi52

*Mahabat Khan Mosque. 
*
The mosque was built in 1630, and named after the Mughal governor of Peshawar, Nawab Mahabat Khan bin Ali Mardan Khan, known alternatively as Mahabat Khan and Ali Mardan Khan. The mosque's white marble façade is considered to be one of #Peshawar's most iconic sights.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Awais Yaqub

Mohabbat Khan Mosque, Peshawar


----------



## POTTER




----------



## ghazi52

Sethi House Museum, Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

*V*eggie stall at Peshawar bazaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Namak Mandi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


>


Any high rises in Peshawar yet?


----------



## ghazi52

May be this one

Al Haramain Hotel & Restaurant Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> May be this one
> 
> Al Haramain Hotel & Restaurant Peshawar


Meh midrise.


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Any high rises in Peshawar yet?


only mid-rises. Need 15-20 highrises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> only mid-rises. Need 15-20 highrises


Yes because Peshawar like all Pakistani cities is spreading horizontally. Which creates many problems.


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Yes because Peshawar like all Pakistani cities is spreading horizontally. Which creates many problems.


Jamrod road is THE BEST LOCATION for highrises on both sides of road just like DUBAI. plus mountain in background. Land is available. But no investor. May be in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> Jamrod road is THE BEST LOCATION for highrises on both sides of road just like DUBAI. plus mountain in background. Land is available. But no investor. May be in near future.


The biggest thing would be to construct them with the latest technologite. To withstand earthquakes, infact that should be the benchmark for all Pakistani houses/buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


>


Wow it looks not dusty for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

